# Please help



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone can tell me the breed of any of my 3 little ones. They are all bantams. Thank you.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Here they all are together.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Mypetchicken.com/chicken-breeds/breed-list.aspx should help you find your breeds! Good luck!


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

The third pic looks similar to a blue wheaten Cubalaya cock.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

The last one I commented on also could be a blue partridge Dutch bantam. Sorry for all the responses but I'm determined to find the breeds! LOL


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

The second pic looks like a lavender Araucanian bantam or a lavender booted bantam.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

The first pic could be a Peking/Cochin bantam or a buff Wyandotte bantam. Or something totally different! LOL. Hope all this helped!


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

sorrowsmiles said:


> Mypetchicken.com/chicken-breeds/breed-list.aspx should help you find your breeds! Good luck!


Thank you for all the help.  I have been wondering their breed for a long time.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

OMGosh! I love the baby peeking out from mamas wing!!!!!!!


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Lady_Alia said:


> OMGosh! I love the baby peeking out from mamas wing!!!!!!!


Its so cute how she treats all of them.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Certainly not cubalayas.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking like Oegb to me


----------



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a rooster that looks almost identical to the third picture never been sure what it is either.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

sorrowsmiles said:


> The last one I commented on also could be a blue partridge Dutch bantam. Sorry for all the responses but I'm determined to find the breeds! LOL


BINGO!! That is what they are. I had a Blue Dutch Bantam. Both of the smaller ones are Dutch, the other rooster is a Game Bantam.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

great. thank you so much!


fuzziebutt said:


> BINGO!! That is what they are. I had a Blue Dutch Bantam. Both of the smaller ones are Dutch, the other rooster is a Game Bantam.


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

The one in the middle is self blue old English bantam and the one on the right is brown red old English bantam


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I had a Dutch Blue that was the color of the blue/grey on this page. I called her Sister, because Hubbo had a sister that used the blue rinse on her hair, and the hen was the same color. She was a self blue also. Her brother was white.


----------

